# Brands, brands, brands...



## Gassy (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking to replace a natural vent gas insert with a direct vent model for better efficiency/heating. 

Are any brands better than others?

Currently contemplating the following:
Majestic 20ILDV
Napoleon IR3
Pacific Energy Bristol
Savannah DVI26,000

Didn't realize how expensive these gas inserts are! Yikes! Looking for something on the more inexpensive range.

We need the insert to supplement our forced air heat in our basement. Area to reach is approx. 650 ft2

Any suggestions? Comments?

Thanks, from the great white (will be white soon enough) north.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah


Gassy said:


> Looking to replace a natural vent gas insert with a direct vent model for better efficiency/heating.
> 
> Are any brands better than others?
> 
> ...


 
I'm a fan of the Regency brand, which is made in your (GWN) country, but yeah,
the price of a new insert can be comparable to a new furnace, unfortunately...


----------



## Gassy (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Daksy. 

Does anyone have any experience with Napoleon? or Pacific Energy?


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 4, 2015)

a great inexpensive insert, that really heat well is the empire insbrook dv inserts, avail in 3 sizes
http://www.whitemountainhearth.com/assets//WMH/brochures/DVInserts.pdf


----------

